# Mua đồ chơi STEM chất lượng ở đâu



## Robot Stem TPA (29/9/20)

Đồ chơi STEM hiện nay đang thu hút được rất nhiều các bạn nhỏ bởi những tính năng vô cùng độc đáo và hấp dẫn của bộ đồ chơi. Khác với bộ đồ chơi truyền thống bộ đồ chơi STEM còn được tích hợp lập trình cơ bản giúp trẻ em có thể học và tìm hiểu lập trình thông qua những cảm biến có sẵn trong bộ sản phẩm. 

Cũng chính vì vậy việc tìm các điểm mua đồ chơi STEM ở đâu đang được các bậc phụ huynh rất quan tâm.


*BỘ ĐỒ CHƠI STEM LÀ GÌ?*

*Đồ chơi Stem* không chỉ đơn giản là một mô hình đồ chơi chỉ để giải trí mà còn kết hợp học kiến thức liên môn Khoa học - Công nghệ - Kỹ thuật - Toán học. Không hề gây nhàm chán mà ngược lại còn giúp cho trẻ khả năng tư duy logic, sáng tạo và phản ứng nhanh nhạy.

Trẻ được tiến hành tiếp thu các kiến thức mới mẻ trong quá trình hoàn thiện các mô hình như kiến thức về cơ khí, khoa học, lập trình,....





*MỘT VÀI LƯU Ý KHI LỰA CHỌN CÁC NƠI BÁN ĐỒ CHƠI STEM CHO TRẺ*

Lựa chọn các nơi để *đồ chơi STEM* có tên tuổi trên thị trường, đầy đủ các giấy chứng nhận để đảm bảo sự an toàn cho trẻ.

Lựa chọn những mô hình đồ chơi STEM có chất liệu an toàn cho trẻ như nhựa ABS, hay nhôm cao cấp

Lựa chọn các mô hình phù hợp với độ tuổi của trẻ để tạo hứng thú trong quá trình vui chơi, sáng tạo. Tránh việc lựa chọn các mô hình quá sức gây nên áp lực, quá sức và gây phản tác dụng


*MUA ĐỒ CHƠI STEM UY TÍN Ở ĐÂU?*

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều các đơn vị bán *đồ chơi STEM* theo xu hướng, tuy nhiên là không có giấy tờ kiểm chứng hoặc hiểu sai về đồ chơi STEM nên bán các bộ đồ chơi không đúng tiêu chuẩn và bản chất của đồ chơi.

Như bố mẹ cũng đã tìm hiểu đồ chơi STEM giúp trẻ tăng khả năng tư duy logic, đưa trẻ bước vào thế giới công nghệ 4.0 giúp trẻ em phát triển theo hướng toàn cầu. Ở một số nước lớn trên thế giới như Anh Mỹ bộ đồ chơi STEM đã được đưa vào và phát triển rất rộng rãi và giờ đây nó đã có mặt tại Việt Nam.

Công ty Cổ phần Tự động hóa Tân Phát (TPA) tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các sản phẩm *đồ chơi STEM* uy tín trên thị trường, có đầy đủ các giấy tờ chứng nhận đồng thời được các trường trên cả nước công nhận.

Với hơn 14 năm kinh nghiệm trên thị trường cung cấp các sản phẩm về STEM trên thị trường và cho các trường học thì TPA tự tin có thể cung cấp các bộ đồ chơi STEM an toàn cho bé.





Nếu bố mẹ hay các quý thầy cô đang băn khoăn chưa biết tìm hiểu hay mua đồ chơi STEM ở đâu thì TPA là một cái tên sáng giá để cho bố mẹ và quý thầy cô lựa chọn.

*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí. *​
*—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------

